# R.I.P my Tahli



## tristaw. (Nov 23, 2010)

I am in shock. Tahli died one hour ago in my arms.
He was having seizures when I checked on him 15 minutes before he died.
I am devastated.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh Tristana im so so sorry...i dont even know what to say this is such a shock i thought i would log on and do a little jibjab with you and my heart fell into my stomach when i read ur post....please know that were all here for you...to cry ,talk,yell,whatever u need ill be here.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

Tristina, I'm truly sorry for your loss. I'm in shocked now. I'm speechless, don't know what to say :cry1: Is there anything I can help ? Gah,such a silly question. Just like Lisa said, We're here for you. You have us. :kiss1:

RIP, Tahli. You will never be forgotten. ink iris:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 23, 2010)

I am sitting here in tears, I'm shocked, I'm speechless :bawl:

Sometimes life is so unfair Tristana.....but know this. Tahli was soooo loved before he passed, there was a reason he came into your life, you guys shared so much :hug2:

You've been through so much lately, I wish I could wish it all away for you. I'm here if you need ANYTHING. Tahli is now your guardian angel :innocent


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you Lisa, Vircia,Brandy. I had said to myself after Tahli passed on that I wasn't going to come onto this forum for a long time because I thought it would be too painful but this is the first place I ran to. I don't know what I would do without you. xo


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 23, 2010)

We're your bunny family, we love you and your bunnies :heartbeat:

I'm glad you were with him in the end to help him over the bridge, I'm glad you decided to come back so we can be here with you through this :hug2:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

I was afraid that you wouldn't come back here too  I'm glad you're here. Being with you here is something we can do.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 23, 2010)

We're so sorry to hear of Tahli's passing. This is the one part of the forum that is hard on everyone--hard to keep focus with tears in our eyes and the news is never happy. No matter how much we strive, we have to say goodbye at some point in time and there is never enough time with our fur babies. About all we can do is remember the good times with our quirky little charges and let time dull the ache. We all wish there was something more we could say or do to lessen the sting. Rest in peace Tahli, you are loved and missed.


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 23, 2010)

aww i'm sorry about your baby. Alot of us certainly feel your pain. Binky free at the bridge Tahli


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 23, 2010)

it was through the loss of my bunny that i found this forum and i am really happy i did. Everyone here feels your pain and understands exactly how you feel. I'm glad your heart told you to come to those who understand.


----------



## myheart (Nov 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tahli. I am glad you were able to post here for us to help you heal. Sometimes such a loss becomes too much to carry aroundwhen it'snot shared with others who understand. 

I hope you are able to heal while remembering all of your fun times with Tahli. It takes time to heal,but he will always be a part of your heart no matter what.

Bink Free at The Bridge Tahli. :rainbow::hearts

myheart


----------



## avarocks (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about this! May you rest in peace little one :rip::rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Nov 25, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your dear friend


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you for all your words and support. Some moments I feel ok and then I remember and the whole thing washes over me again. This morning was very rough. I even made an appt with a therapist. I hope i'm not laughed out of the office. Hopefully she is an animal lover.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you Dave,, tonight is not a good night. I wonder sometimes will it ever get better.


----------

